# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  TINA x Malinois , née en 2001, au refuge depuis trop longtemps (49)

## mamzelle-tiphaine

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* TINA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Oui, c'est vrai elle blanchit ! c'est presque une Mémère depuis quelques temps déjà au refuge ....mais c'est une bonne chienne affectueuse et obéissante avec l'équipe encore vive et joyeuse.
Elle a déjà eu la chance d'être choisie mais elle n'appréciait pas les enfants de la famille. 
Elle souhaiterait un maître pour elle toute seule qui lui permettrait de vivre une retraite ailleurs que dans un box...!

tat: 250269801-224264

Elle a du caractère et n'apprécie pas spécialement ses congénères! Elle est en bonne santé et apprécie les sorties et les caresses...







AH! les gratouilles dans l'herbe coupée !!!




_Tina est en adoption de sauvetage du fait de son grand âge: participation libre_

Refuge REFUGE SPA DE L'ESPERANCE - CHOLET 

Adresse Route de Toulemonde - La Bonnauderie 
49300 CHOLET 

Téléphone 02 41 71 99 99

*Diffusion interdite.*

----------


## le speedygonzales



----------


## flavien.d

UP !! 

Elle supporte de moins en moins d'etre enfermé le soir au chaud dans son box !
*   ::   ::

----------


## le speedygonzales

oui Tina a toujours refusé d'être enfermé la nuit...c'est pour ça qu'elle ferait une excellente chienne de garde...

Allez elle va sur ses 10 ans la mèmère personne pour elle pour qu'elle puisse finir ses jours ailleurs que dans un box??

----------


## Aliktutti



----------


## mamzelle-tiphaine

La belle TINA attend toujours !!

----------


## le speedygonzales

*NOM :* Tina
*AGE :* 12 ans
*RACE :* croisée malinois (staff aussi surement vu la musculature)
*SEXE :* femelle
*LOF LOSH :* non
*PUCE/TATOUAGE :* 250269801-224264
*VACCIN :* tous à jour
*STERILISE :* OUI
ENTENTES: 
ENFANTS ? non
CHIENS ? oui si soumis
CHIENNES ? non
CHATS ? aucune idée
*FRAIS D'ADOPTION : 20* euros
*DEPARTEMENTS D'ADOPTION :* tous les départements métropolitains
*CO-VOIT :* oui
*CONTACT :* Refuge de Cholet (02 41 71 99 99)
*DIFFUSION SUR D' AUTRES FORUMS? :* oui

autres élèments que vous jugez importants(son histoire etc):
Elle souhaiterait un maître pour elle toute seule qui lui permettrait de vivre une retraite ailleurs que dans un box...! Encore très très dynamique pour son âge et en parfaite santé, sacrée force. Très joueuse.

 :merci:

----------


## FIADONE

Lien de son post sur BBD    ::  
http://sosbergersbelges.naturalforum.ne ... -49#103524

----------


## mamzelle-tiphaine



----------


## ouba76

Ajoutée à notre diaporama des mamies à l'adoption !!!

http://www.kizoa.fr/diaporama/d19076...3%A0-ladoption

----------


## Aliktutti

La belle attend toujours une famille. Elle est très vive pour son âge et si elle n'était pas aussi blanche au niveau de la tête, on pourrait penser qu'elle est beaucoup plus jeune !

----------


## le speedygonzales

Bannière pour la belle:






>

----------


## le speedygonzales

Tina tolère les femelles non dominantes mais pas les mâles.

----------


## moussette3

Bonjour Tiphaine, connais-tu le nombre d'années de refuge de la louloute? merci.

----------


## Lili Bellule

Peut être que son âge qui engendrera un jour des frais vétérinaires fait peur aux maîtres éventuels ?
Alors je pensais que si elle pouvait bénéficier de l'aide de 30 millions d'ais pour les "doyens",
http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/acces-...on-doyens.html
Ce serait peut être plus facile ?
Par contre il faut vous renseigner car je ne connais pas les démarches....

----------


## superdogs

Oh Tina.... Je suis bien triste d'apprendre ton départ. J'aurai tellement aimé que tu sois choyée dans tes ultimes vieux jours.
RIP  ::  ::  ::  dans un lieu plus clément que ce bas monde pour tous les malchanceux comme toi ...

----------


## anniec

RIP Tina  ::

----------

